#     ()
,     1 8.2.-     ()   ?

----------


## vdi1950

1: 8          .          " ". ,          ,      , ,       .
              .         .

----------


## Tasha1981

?

----------

> ?


        .

----------


## Naumov

> ?


 ,               .

----------


## Tasha1981

:  .      ,  17 -  ?    , . ,       .  ,     90.02   20.   18  ?

----------


## Naumov

> :  .      ,  17 -  ?    , . ,       .  ,     90.02   20.   18  ?


        ?

----------


## Tasha1981

. 
 :      20,23,25,26   "   ()  90.01.01 (90.01.02)  20.01.       ( 300 ),     20  90.02,  , ,      84        ..
     ?

----------


## Naumov

-    -   .

----------


## Tasha1981

-  .   ....

----------


## Naumov

(  .    )            .

----------


## Tasha1981

, .    .  ) 
    !!!

----------

,    ..     ..    ...

----------


## Tasha1981

.            90.02.2  90.01.2 -    .

----------

, ,     "  "           ?

----------


## Tasha1981

,        .       .

----------

,       ?

----------


## Tasha1981

(   :, ).     " "   90.01,   " " - 90.02.   
      ,  -      .

----------

!!     ...      .....   ..       -   ???    ,     1 ..     ??
 0

----------


## Tasha1981

,    , /,    .           /  /.       .
    ,      . ,  ,   ,      .

----------

> .


            ???    , ?

----------


## Tasha1981

,  .

----------

//     
// : , , 
//    
//  2


	.,
	.,
	.,
	.

	..(&, &, ,   = &)

----------


## Naumov

> //     
> // : , , 
> //    
> //  2
> 
> 
> 	.,
> 	.,
> 	.,
> ...


!
     "  "   " "  ?

----------


## Delphine

*Tasha1981*,  !   1 8.2    " "?            .

----------

> 1 8.2    " "?


.

----------


## Delphine

** ,          Tasha1981 "         /  /."       .
      :
    : 43/20 == !
    (  )             ,             ( ),     --     . .   ,    ?
   ,  :
   : 43/20 - =1 000  = 1 000 =0
  (  ): 43/20 - =2 000 =-1 000 =3 000

       :
1)      1   ""     "  " (         /////   - -          1,  -   ////////.
2)      40 (           ,     ) - ////////////?????        (  )    /////////.

     ,     !

   ?
  ,    ?  ,      .

----------

,      ? ,               .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

http://www.buhgalteria.ru/spravochni...ska_produkcii/

----------

,         90.01.2   90.02.2   010       7 ,            . ?     ..

----------

,   !!!   ,  ,     ((...

----------


## kodosane

.  ,   , ,          . 

 , : 
2 ., ,   ( )    ( ).           .           .    1  8.2 ( ).        .       .

:              . 

:
   1      .     ,    ,    41     "  ...    ()"      .         .       :

1)     41 . 
2)      10.07 ,       ,    ""    . 
3)      20.01,        ""      .
4)        ,        . 

    ,      :
1)       . ..     .
2)       (      ).
3)          . ..  " " 10 .     . " " 7 .     .  .
4)             . 

   .   . ,    ,     .       "   ".

----------

> //     
> // : , , 
> //    
> //  2
> 
> 
> 	.,
> 	.,
> 	.,
> ...



!

----------

